# Dewalt Radial Arm Saw Restoration



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Breakdown and Saw assessment*

I found this saw out-of-state in Minnesota for sale by a cabinet making shop who had upgraded to an upcut saw. This is a 1962 Dewalt Powershop 1400, one of the coveted earlier models, powerful, 110 volts, and many nice features. I had a friend pick it up for me so it didn't cost me any gas and the price was to good to pass up. At the shop he ran the saw and cut some scrap to test it out, it worked just fine. He traveled 600 miles to my house and we turned it on and it just hummed, no turn over. Let the fun begin…........









The above picture shows the saw post restoration, now rewind and lets start from the beginning.

Below is the saw before the restore (at the begining)........


















To start with I sanded the contact points between both spots, and got the saw to turn over but it was evident the relay switch was bad. I was able to locate a switch in California by using the delphi forums (dewalt saw restoration forums). There were also a few other connections that needed some TLC and I wanted to change out the cord with a coiled one (like NBEAMER). I dissassemled and cleaned the saw and it is actually in great condition. Installed the new relay switch (sodered in place), new wiring (sodered in placed) and it runs beautifully.









Needed a little help in the shop.

I also installed new roller carriage bearings (from accurate bearings .com ) Much less $$$ than wolfe machinery wanted.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

john1102 said:


> *Breakdown and Saw assessment*
> 
> I found this saw out-of-state in Minnesota for sale by a cabinet making shop who had upgraded to an upcut saw. This is a 1962 Dewalt Powershop 1400, one of the coveted earlier models, powerful, 110 volts, and many nice features. I had a friend pick it up for me so it didn't cost me any gas and the price was to good to pass up. At the shop he ran the saw and cut some scrap to test it out, it worked just fine. He traveled 600 miles to my house and we turned it on and it just hummed, no turn over. Let the fun begin…........
> 
> ...


Fantastic! What a nice addition to your shop!!!!


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

john1102 said:


> *Breakdown and Saw assessment*
> 
> I found this saw out-of-state in Minnesota for sale by a cabinet making shop who had upgraded to an upcut saw. This is a 1962 Dewalt Powershop 1400, one of the coveted earlier models, powerful, 110 volts, and many nice features. I had a friend pick it up for me so it didn't cost me any gas and the price was to good to pass up. At the shop he ran the saw and cut some scrap to test it out, it worked just fine. He traveled 600 miles to my house and we turned it on and it just hummed, no turn over. Let the fun begin…........
> 
> ...


looks like the same one I have in my shop. I was fortunate because my grandfather kept it in mint condition. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I've enjoyed mine. If you need to find more parts you may find these guys useful. http://www.wolfemachinery.com/


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

john1102 said:


> *Breakdown and Saw assessment*
> 
> I found this saw out-of-state in Minnesota for sale by a cabinet making shop who had upgraded to an upcut saw. This is a 1962 Dewalt Powershop 1400, one of the coveted earlier models, powerful, 110 volts, and many nice features. I had a friend pick it up for me so it didn't cost me any gas and the price was to good to pass up. At the shop he ran the saw and cut some scrap to test it out, it worked just fine. He traveled 600 miles to my house and we turned it on and it just hummed, no turn over. Let the fun begin…........
> 
> ...


WOO-HOOOoooooooo !!!!!

Lemme' get another cup of coffee, but … I'm *definitely* gonna' watch *this* movie a *few* times 

Congrats ! Looks like a beauty, in great shape. Mighty cute shop helper, too 

Thanks for sharing. There's been some pretty good RAS stand and table action, lately, but … not so much Old Arn !


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

*RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*

I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.


















The below photos show, I had to get a little creative. Since the new wire coiled cord was larger, I had to get a new wire bushing and modify it, however this coiled cord is heavier and I didn't want it to stress or pull on the bushing. So I took a cable clamp and turned it upside down and attached it via the screw that holds down the motor electric box seen in the photo below. I did have to get a slightly longer screw but it works GREAT. I would have liked to have found a metal one, but could only find plastic, the only time you stress this clamp bad is when you try to turn the saw upside down to calibrate the table. 

















Mr. Sawdust BOOK IS A MUST.
Below is the table I built, I varied a little bit by going with 3 pieceds of 1/2 steel tubing 36" long dadoed in between 2 pieces of MDF and topped with 1/4 hardboard and trimmed in SYP that I ripped down to 3/4 strips. Cheap man's shop tools trim. 


















The MOBILE BASE CABINET is made of birch maple shop grade plywood, SYP trim, MDF tabletop, and 3 inch double locking SES casters to allow greater mobility in a small shop. Use the bottom storage for cut-offs and misc. items. 




































The saw restortion is complete and it runs great (very quiet), new bearings, wirings, table, mobile base cabinet, and it is smooth as glass with its action and cuts. I must say the calibration was the hardest, I reccommend a dial caliper and master plate, (roger hill Dewalt Saw Rebuild PDF is a great resource, Delphi Forums, and Mr. Sawdust) All great places to look for insight.

I hope you have enjoyed this journey, it was fun and enjoyable for me. I wish my tools still said made in the USA today with craftsman ship that lasted 50 years and with a little TLC and know-how another 50 years like this old dewalt RAS. Instead my latest tool PSI dust destroyer says made in China on all the boxes, ONEIDA made in the USA didn't have a small enough DC model but I try to use USA made whenever possible. ENOUGH of my soapbox, hope you enjoyed the blog, thanks for reading if you did.

John


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


Here is my DeWalt Power Shop RAS. I need to rehab it & get it back into fighting shape!









Nice job on your rehab!


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


Looks like a diamond in the rough, have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


You've done excellent work, congrats on reviving a great American shop tool. My '58 MBF is running strong, haven't replaced the orig. maple top yet… You're work is top notch and inspiring!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


You really did a great job, *John*-both on the mechanical restoration and on that cabinet and top combo.

There's just something about these old DeWalts. Every single time I flick mine on … I grin just a bit.

What are you doing for a blade ??


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. Another beautiful RAS. Really nice work.


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


I originally bought a freud LU91 (-5 degree hook) but wasn't 100% happy with the blade cut or the cutting action ( I put back on the original blade for now). I plan on getting the forrest woodworker I TCP cut for this saw. It is supposed to be the best for cross-cutting, it gives a cleaner line vs. the ATB blade styles. I also plan on getting a stiffner with it.

Thanks for the gracious comments on my work.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


Very good blade choice, IMHO. Think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## SteveW (Jul 29, 2010)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know where I might be able to get the original decals that DeWalt had on their
1950's Radial Arm Saws?
I just took ownership of one just like Neil's, and I would like to restore it, but before I sandblast 
all the parts, and then repaint it, I need to make sure I can get the tags, stickers or decals 
for this ancient piece of ingenuity…
Any help is appreciated.
Steve


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


If you can't locate them on EBAY. Try Wolf Machinery in Iowa or The Original Saw Shop in Iowa also. The both remanufacture many of these dewalt RAS saws and may have them or know a contact. Give them a call.

John P.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


I've never heard anyone complain about the WWI. It's a bit rich for my Craftsman RAS but no doubt an excellent choice. The RAS is a definite luxury in my tiny shop, taking up a lion's share of room. It's sooooo nice, though, to have something at the ready for a quick crosscut. The visibility is unmatched for me. If you got desperate on the labels, I bet you could color print onto a sticker, then laminate it. Some would claim that the stickers are pure vanity, but I support pure vanity


----------



## scrapwood (Aug 7, 2010)

john1102 said:


> *RE-Wiring, New Table (MR. Sawdust), New Mobile Base*
> 
> I will show a few pictures of the new coiled wire I added. To attach it I took one of the dual wire holders under the swing arm that was only being used by one wire and swapped it with the one on the column side that was a single wire clamp. Very clean look.
> 
> ...


































































Nice saw ,also the restore quite impressive, i have just picked one up its a 1954 MBC 1/2 i had to get off 200. for the deal but the saw IMO is in good shape working order when i bought.cleaned it up fittied in the shop and started making sawdust. this saw is very accurate and even with the 1/2 hp its seems like plenty of juice.this saw also came with all mannuals everything but the recipt,but to build the table i'll probly take the advice of others and get the Mr sawdust book.not going to restore it right now no need to its in good working condition,but probly will someday its on the list.


----------

